# who has best saltwater tackle



## Fishbone (May 8, 2009)

We live in Mobile, and so far the best saltwater selection for big game offshore fishing I have found is Acadamy Sports. Can anyone suggest any saltwater specialty outlets here on the gulf coast. So far I have had to order on-line to get things like the Gatlin Jethead trolling feathers, so I am looking for saltwater specialist shop, Bass Pro Shop is a good example of what I'm not looking for.

If anyone knows of any, would apreciate the info, Thanks to all


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Check out OutCast Bait and Tackle on barrancus ave Pensacola.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Visit J&M in Orange Bch or get on line to Melton's.


----------



## Fishbone (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info folks, I'll check them out.


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

I too live in Mobile and fish out of Dauphin Island and Orange Beach. There is a new place in Tilman's Corner called Tackle This Shoot That that has good saltwater tackle. That being said, I don't know how reliable they are and try to get all the tackle and bait I need at J&M while in Orange Beach.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I personally will never set foot in J&M again...goto outcast in pensacola, or top gun in orange beach...if they don't have what you need then order online


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *alexa041 (5/19/2009)*I too live in Mobile and fish out of Dauphin Island and Orange Beach. There is a new place in Tilman's Corner called Tackle This Shoot That that has good saltwater tackle. That being said, I don't know how reliable they are and try to get all the tackle and bait I need at J&M while in Orange Beach.


they do carry good stuff.....go see Gary (the owner) or Capt Dana (inshore guide) he works part time there.....very good people and have met me after hours to get me bait....

EDIT i think the problem with the ordering was because they had just opened and didnt know what all inventory was left at the old place....problem should be solved by now......was just in there and they are loaded with tackle....


----------



## Fishbone (May 8, 2009)

Thanks again everyone, and hope I got it right on the return of personal mesages. Those are the kinda places I'm used to bying my tackle from, sounds like Orange Beach is the spot.

Hope to see ya'll out at the floaters soon, Fishbone said that.


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes defiently go to Tackle This in Tillmans Cornor. Dana usually works Monday-Thursday. Have been fishing with him a few times inshore and he is a great guy. They just got some new offshore lures in called Eat Me and are half the price of others that I have seen.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I second the previous guys, Tackle This and Shoot That is the place to go, knowledgeable and willing to help. They most everything you'll need and they're one of the only Everol reel dealers in the area not that I can afford them, lol.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Go local, professional, and to those you like. I travel from Destin to J&M and like Sams. Why? I have found better advice than I get in Destin Tackle Shops. I also have found hard to find stuff at Outcast, but really don't know those guys, but I'm sure the do an awesome job.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Magic236 (5/20/2009)*Go local, professional, and to those you like. I travel from Destin to J&M and like Sams. Why? I have found better advice than I get in Destin Tackle Shops. I also have found hard to find stuff at Outcast, but really don't know those guys, but I'm sure the do an awesome job.


that's dedication there.


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer (Oct 4, 2007)

Go to Sam's on Canal road. He has everything you would ever need and he is always willing to give you advice.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We aren't the biggest and fanciest shop around but we have a good selection of a little bit of everything and I will be glad to help you with anything you need, from specks to tuna.

Chris Vecsey

Top Gun Tackle, Orange Beach 

251-981-3811


----------



## rjcollings (Apr 22, 2009)

I would for sure recommend Top Gun. Have to admit Chris is great to deal with and a super sharp young man. 

Also Brian at Sams is ALWAYS great to deal with both get a great big thumbs up:clap


----------

